# An Amazing Artist



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

This artis is amazing. Unbelievable talent for such a young lady. 
When you click on her website, click on the view more drawings. 
Simply breathtaking. Enjoy

http://artakiane.com


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

I saw her on T.V

http://artakiane.com/home.htm


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Her self portrait is simply stunning. The thoughts that inspire her paints take your breath away.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

What talent...a definate gift from god....


----------



## poisonivie (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow! Absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

GGGEEEEEEEZZZZZ, If I could learn to draw like her at the age of 4...NOW:lol:


----------

